# Webroot



## ragtek (2. Jan. 2008)

Hi
Ich suche das Verzeichniss welches aufgerufen wird, wenn http://213.133.98.204/ angesurft wird.


----------



## Till (2. Jan. 2008)

Das müsste /var/www/sharedip sein.


----------



## ragtek (2. Jan. 2008)

danke
langam wird es ja echt was


----------

